# Higgins lake trout trolling



## Sumdude (Jun 28, 2012)

Wanted to hit up Higgins lake with some dipsey divers. I'm new to trout fishing at Higgins and wanted to know what areas/lures/depths are best for trolling. I've been fishing that lake for my whole life and was never able to haul a trout out of there and would like to hear from someone who has so I can get some beginning pointers. Feel free to just message me if you don't want to give it out to everyone


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

Trolled the north end 2 summers ago & couldn't get anything going with riggers, so I trolled a single section of core with a 4 oz snap weight around the drop offs. I ran a black edged silver mini spoon with this set up & managed to box a few lakers with one pushing 8 lbs.


----------



## select cut (Oct 25, 2011)

they always work better than anything else for me in higgins. i usually fish between the island and north state park. somewere between 70-100 feet deep along the drop off. right on the bottom up to 5-10 off bottom. spoons will work but cowbells usually outproduce them 10-1. 
there usually is a few other boats jigin or trolling through there. you'll see them on your depthfinder. good luck


----------

